# My 87 Chevy 3/4 ton



## Lawn Masters (Feb 27, 2006)

well, everyone I know has pretty much laughed themselves to death over my ranger, so I got me something nicer to play in the mud with. 87 chevy K20 pickup truck, 205 transfer case, 350 V8, I think 4.10s in front and rear, auto tranny, severe duty suspension, 4x4, and a factory 3" lift.


----------



## clearance (Feb 27, 2006)

In my opinion the last good year of Chev/GMC truck, then they went down hill in a big way. Is it injection or quadrajet? I know 86 is carb and 88 is inj.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 27, 2006)

clearance said:


> In my opinion the last good year of Chev/GMC truck, then they went down hill in a big way. Is it injection or quadrajet? I know 86 is carb and 88 is inj.


Injection. I have to agree, this is ond of the last good GM trucks. the body style is one of my favorites, the 90's and newer, look kinda ugly to me, but this one, looks like a truck should. quality is no contest, 87 or older is tough, newer ones are like toys.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 27, 2006)

*89 K1500*



clearance said:


> In my opinion the last good year of Chev/GMC truck, then they went down hill in a big way. Is it injection or quadrajet? I know 86 is carb and 88 is inj.


Here is a pit of my 89 k1500 motor. It no longer has a TBI either. This motor in it now had tunedport injection, but pulled the TPI in favor of the carb for ease of setup and no puters now.


----------



## clearance (Feb 27, 2006)

Cut4, cool I like the Edelbrock, we have a 89 Blazer, 350 4spd. 4x4. (box look front, straight axle) I would love to junk the inj. , does putting a carb on make it so that computer junk is gone or not needed at all? That would be the cats meow.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 28, 2006)

*carbs*

Disconnect all puter stuff. Pull fuse to electric pump, to turn off that pump(if you dont want to run a regulator to the carb. Then mount a manual fuel pump on the block(like they used to be). It will draw fuel through the electric pump, so there is no need to remove it. Thats why you pull the fuse to it too. Then you just have the one fuel line going to the pump you installed and 2 others that will not be used when you are down. You will have to run some hard fuel line to get it over to the otherside where the ither fuel pump is, also a rubber fuel line piece here and there. Then you have no puters controlling anything to the motor. GL


----------



## clearance (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot, I'm a 4-barrel guy.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 28, 2006)

Lawn Masters said:


> I have to agree, this is ond of the last good GM trucks. the body style is one of my favorites, the 90's and newer, look kinda ugly to me, but this one, looks like a truck should. quality is no contest, 87 or older is tough, newer ones are like toys.



Agreed, this GM body style is nice. I learned to drive on a 78' C30 that looked like yours somewhat.

edit: found a pic of a C30 like the one my dad had years ago. Same yellow color too! His was in better shape though.


----------

